# If you leave your laptop off for to long will it damage the laptop?



## Ilovegraphics14 (May 9, 2008)

Someone once told me that if you leave a computer off for to long like more than 3 weeks or something, it will damage the hard drive. Is this true or is it some kindof fairy tale? I need help.

Josh:normal:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i only turn mine on about every 6 weeks to top up the battery,i believe you should'nt let the battery run all the way down


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

supposed to take the battery out if you are not going to use it for an extended period of time but generally I dont pay attention to that rule either and never had a problem


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

dai said:


> i only turn mine on about every 6 weeks to top up the battery,i believe you should'nt let the battery run all the way down


Correct. lithium-Ion batteries don't like full discharges but that's typically when it's being run hard and hot. Lithium batteries tend to heat up to the point of exploding when they are run to depletion under heavy load.

But to answer the original post, three weeks won't do anything to a laptop. Three months either, but three years may have an effect on the battery not being able to charge up if it discharges completely and left for that time.

Remember laptops sit in manufacturing warehouses, distribution warehouses, overseas shipping containers, and in store warehouses and retail shelves longer than three weeks.


----------



## Ilovegraphics14 (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys.  now i don't feel uncomfortable leaving my laptop of for extended periods of time. But I read in a book called an a+ guide to mantaining your pc and he said in the book that his daughter left her desktop of all summer and when she turned it back on again the BIOS Or somethin was messed up.
Josh


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if turned off at the power the bios battery probably went flat


----------

